# Capt Jenna Wilcox



## MBuzzy

A good friend of mine, Capt Jenna Wilcox died recently in a freak accident in Scotland.  She and her husband both returned from Afghanistan a few weeks ago and were on vacation together in Scotland.  Apparently they had to change out a tire, but couldn't store it in the trunk because it was full of luggage, so Jenna was holding it on her lap.  For some unknown reason, the tire exploded.  Jenna died from her injuries about 5 days later in a local hospital.  Her husband Scott sustained minor injuries.  

She was a Capt in the US Air Force.  She was a Civil Engineer and her recent deployment was supporting the Army.

http://www.buffalonews.com/2010/04/02/1007481/buffalo-area-soldier-dies-in-freak.html
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36160813/ns/local_news-buffalo_ny/
http://news.stv.tv/scotland/east-central/167520-woman-dies-after-holding-exploding-car-tyre/


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## Hawke

Sorry for your loss.

Glad you keep her in your memories.

:asian:


----------



## seasoned

.


----------



## Sukerkin

Oh my, my friend.  I read about that on the BBC just on Friday and thought how sad it was for such a thing to happen to such a person.  That she was a friend of yours makes it even worse by making it all the more personal (if that isn't a silly thing to say in this format).

My feelings go out to you and to her husband and family.


----------



## Jade Tigress

.


----------



## Rich Parsons

MBuzzy said:


> A good friend of mine, Capt Jenna Wilcox died recently in a freak accident in Scotland. She and her husband both returned from Afghanistan a few weeks ago and were on vacation together in Scotland. Apparently they had to change out a tire, but couldn't store it in the trunk because it was full of luggage, so Jenna was holding it on her lap. For some unknown reason, the tire exploded. Jenna died from her injuries about 5 days later in a local hospital. Her husband Scott sustained minor injuries.
> 
> She was a Capt in the US Air Force. She was a Civil Engineer and her recent deployment was supporting the Army.
> 
> http://www.buffalonews.com/2010/04/02/1007481/buffalo-area-soldier-dies-in-freak.html
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36160813/ns/local_news-buffalo_ny/
> http://news.stv.tv/scotland/east-central/167520-woman-dies-after-holding-exploding-car-tyre/


 
With Great Respect and Sorrow

.


**********

I would like to share this video with everyone for their own safety. Pyrolosis and heating tires, rims, lug nuts, brakes, etcetera. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBUVzgCHHuA

I have no idea if this was the case, but it seems relevent to help others not face the same incident. :asian:


----------



## terryl965

.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

.


----------



## morph4me

.


----------



## Tames D

.


----------



## searcher

.


----------



## Carol

So very sorry for your loss :asian:


----------



## Malleus

My sympathies.


----------



## IcemanSK

.


----------

